# 17 year old shot near us



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

One of our small town (pop. 1400) high school students (17) got into the line of fire when her boyfriend took a shot at a deer yesterday.

Shattered a femur.........
Doctors have already installed a titanium rod.

It will be a long recovery for her and may never be a complete recovery.

The irony here is that the same "Hunter's Safety" class that allowed this 20 year old to get a hunting license, also qualifies him to get a Concealed Carry Permit.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Hate to hear this. Hope she is going to be alright. He has concealed carry at the age of 20? Yikes, I thought you had to be at least 21. Not that age matters that much. Some people just don't get "it". Again, I hope she will get much, much better.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A young guy shot himself in the upper thigh and died this season in MN. Another guy died after he fell out of his stand and shot himself. Another guy set himself on fire and died after falling from his stand. It's been an unusually deadly season this year.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

It really doesn't have anything to do with the amount of training one has....you can't fix STUPID with any amount of training. It's about time we have the right to CC in the Badger state. Now the law abiding citizens also have guns....not just the crooks who have always been carrying!

brownegg


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Talk about bad press for hunters, yesterday a stray bullet hit a SCHOOL BUS! Thank goodness no one was hurt but it is ALL over the news. They are assumeing it was a hunter and trying to find anyone hunting in the area to give them a reckless endangerment ticket.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I read in American Hunter that a hunter in Indiana shot a buck, but failed to insure it was dead when he went to gut it. It rose up and hit him in the abdomen lacerating his liver. there were no puncture wounds from the antlers, but the force from the deer's head did the damage. They found him sitting up with back to a tree.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

15 year old boy killed here a couple weeks ago. Had the rifle leaning against his leg when he was taking off his jacket. Rifle fell, went off, and the bullet severed his femoral artery. His girlfriend was with him at the time. From all reports he was a great kid.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Chief Cook said:


> Hate to hear this. Hope she is going to be alright. He has concealed carry at the age of 20? Yikes, I thought you had to be at least 21. Not that age matters that much. Some people just don't get "it". Again, I hope she will get much, much better.


He can't get a CC until 21......
My point is that if and when he (or anyone) does apply, maybe the requirements for getting a CC should be more stringent.
More training might result in less carelessness and fewer accidents.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

If he's old enough to be drafted, and old enough to drink. He should be old enough to CC. Careless and stupid people come in all ages.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Unconfirmed report is that the guy who had a bullet hit the school bus was a deputy sheriff. They have found him. On opening day an 18 year old died when the gun he leaned against a tree fell and hit him in the jaw. It's a horrible situation, but TOTALLY preventable. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here in Michigan a brother shot and killed his brother who was in a blind. Another hunter killed him self when he triped on a tree limb and shot him self. I don't know how they figured that one out as they said he was hunting a lone.
that is the only ones I have heard about so far of the killing & dieing. 

Mom of three loading a winchester model 94 racks a shell in the chamber in the kitchen, when she lets the hammer down the thing slips and shoots thru the ceiling and hit her 9 year old son in the foot who was upstairs getting dressed for school.
Dad loans a winchester to his daughters boy friend taught him how to load it and safe it. Boy friend loads rifle in the field opening morning hammer slips and nearly shoots father. father so mad beats the boy badly with a tree limb suits filed in case.

 Al


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

A few years ago a hunter shot another hunter out of a tree stand. Said he thought the other hunter was a squirrel.


----------

